# Wheeler County - Scouting Report



## Vernon Holt (Sep 22, 2004)

Spent the past few days nosing about the club which is in Wheeler County (upper South Georgia).  Was dissappointed to find that the crabapple crop was a complete and total failure.  During turkey season there was a beautiful crop of blossoms, but as it developed, this section of the state experienced severe drought over the entire summer.  The crop shriveled and dropped.

Having no summer food plots, our deer are scattered over 4000 acres scrounging for whatever the habitat affords.  This spells little movement and zero concentration.  All this spell bad news for early hunting.  

Surprisingly, there seems to be an above average crop of acorns that are about 2/3 grown at present time.  Recent generous rains should help them on the path to maturity.  Will mention that there is a heavy crop of Swamp Chestnut acorns.  Good news for game and hunter alike.

There is very little indication that the pre-rut is getting underway here.  Saw very few half hearted rubs, and even fewer scrapes.  None of the scrapes that were seen had been revisited.  This sign seems to have been made by a few overanxious bucks who are just sampling the water.  Bucks, like hunters often suffer from anxiety and over-zealousness.

Vernon


----------

